# Meet Grub



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Im being paid to ride this guy over the next few months, so i thought i'd introduce him.
His name is 'grub' Reg. Australian Stock horse. 6 yrs, 15.2hh, entire.
Hasnt had alot of work, been ridden a bit, mainly inconsistently. At the moment he's only being ridden a handful of times each year.

So, i started this thread just to document everything, mainly fill it with photos :lol:

He is actually Shad's (see left) half brother. cool huh?!

So here are some older photos of him, starting from yearling-ish to a bit older.





































And some i took over the past 2 days, keep in mind he's out of shape. Not being ridden at all.










































Hopefully ill get some undersaddle pics soon


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Niicceee! He's a pretty man.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah he is!
Its amazing how similar he and his brother are, he'll do something and ill think, thats something shad would do!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh he's lovely. Just the type I like - Substantial but not too bulky and a good neck-set. Though he has huuuuge shoulders!

Whats his name and breeding? Are you going to show him?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

"Sandy Bar Shadow"
Ive been told Rivoli ray and Abbey. I havnt actually looked him up, should do that now!
He'd won a fair bit when he was younger, though he's been doing nothing now! As for the showing, im not sure. I'd like to take him to our branch show, though ill be overseas later this year so it depends what date they choose.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like he;s got some QH in there. I'll go have a look now :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice - He's got sme Glen Lee breeding in there on his top side and back to Rivoli Ray.

He goes back to Abbey a few generations back on his bottom side.

He has a 3yo colt on the ground as well.

Nice looking boy, and still very young! You lucky girl, getting paid to ride him :]


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Ive been told his colt is going well, headed for the nationals next year. Dont know alot about him though, as i dont know the owners. I should try to get a photo of him, would be good to see!

Lucky i know  He's no problem to work with so far, a puppy dog really


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love to see a photo if you can get one.

I was planning on going to nationals in two weeks to have a look (And sit on my hands during the auction - Some niiiiice young'uns going through) but now I have a competition that weekend.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, if im not working that night ill go have a look. Probs wont know till about thursday though. 
I think i read somewhere theres a Sandy Bar horse nominated for the futurity. Will be interesting to see how it goes.

....

Ive ridden grub about 5 times now, he is soo lazy!!
Though yesterday he went really well, much more foward than he has been and starting to bend more and become softer. I thought it would take longer, so im pretty happy. 
He's quite unfit, im riding him for about 30 mins each time, which includes a 5min walk at warm up and cool down, and another walk halfway through each ride. 
oh, he chews everything! It think its just an impatient bored thing. Ill tie him, to a gate usually, and he'll chew his lead rope, run his teeth along the metal gate, chew on the fence post. There was a solar lamp on a post, apparently that was edible too and has since been taken away. My shirt, when im cleaning out his feet, will either be chewed or he'll just rest his nose on my back. Perhaps he thinks he's being helpful :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

By "entire" I assume he is a stallion? Are they planning to use him in a breeding program?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep, he's a stallion. 
Im not entirely sure really, he has one on the ground, i think they're planning to breed a couple more mares this season.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Some dodgy pics


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

*sigh*
So he was taken out for a trail ride yesterday, and a freak accident occured. Apparently they were walking along (no actual trails, just bushland) and somehow a stick got lodged on the inside of his hind leg, pretty far up. They pulled it out and blood poured out everywhere, grabbed a jacket to hold on it and he fell over :shock: So there he is in the middle of nowhere lying on the ground bleeding everywhere.. :? At first they thought it was an artery but it wasnt thank god.
The bleeding eventually stopped, and he was up and walking etc. They were 20km from the car apparently, and about an hour from town, so it took them a while to get back. 
He's back to his normal self though, came off the float full of beans :lol: 
Though no riding for a while..


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, apparently ive been told the story wrong, the stick didnt get lodged in his leg, it just stabbed (sounds gory but i couldnt think of another word lol) his leg, didnt get stuck..
He's recovered pretty well, its been raining lately so maybe the end of this week or so ill take him for a ride.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Been able to find a couple of photos of his son, nothing really recent though. 














































^ I think this was last nov dec ish.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I REALLY like that grey. I wouldn't mind having it in my paddock :]

How is his injury going?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, its a shame he didnt stay black i think.. got a soft spot for blacks lol!

Pretty good actually, he recovered quite fast. Its been raining heaps lately so i havnt been able to do much, though i took him out for a ride on tuesday and he went alright. Little bit stiff but otherwise not to bad.


----------

